# MSyellowfin Nipple/Elbow 9/24



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

At last minute decided to fish the KV Memorial Tournament out of Sportsman's Marina Sat. with a friend and one of my daughters. They did a great job of making it a fun and cheap to enter tournament. I hope they continue the tournament in the future. I encourage others to fish it if they do as it is an nice easy low key event, focused on fun.

We chose to stay "close" and fish the nipple over to the elbow. Water looked nice, clean blended blue with no weeds or rips that we could find. Did hear of a nice number of billfish caught but we could not seem to find one for ourselves. Did catch a small wahoo that allowed my 16 yr old daughter to place in the Jr. Angler Div.

There was a good number of other boats out there, I have a feeling this might turn out to be a good fall for the billfish!

Overall, great day on the water. We will get them next time!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! I've been itching to kill something pelagic whether it be in a tourney or for fun. Soon I hope. It sounds like it was a good time.


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice job on the hoo!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice hoo!! congrats on the place in the tourny.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the report. nice hoo and congrats on placing.


----------



## Tom Pace (Jun 4, 2008)

Congrats on a successful trip.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Congrats team Forgiven, whats Robin gonna do with her earnings? See you whenever I get out of the dog house for forgetting my anniversary, I think my wife needs a ride on the forgiven!!!! LOL! Maybe that would help.....


----------

